# 2. Festplatte einbauen



## pe-kar (7. April 2004)

Hi Alle besonders ihr Harware Profis.
Möchte mir eine zweite Festplatte einbauen die Win ME drauf hat und meine Alte hat Win XP drauf und ich weiß nicht wie ich die zweite jetzt installieren muss, könnt ihr mir helfen? Wäre voll nett.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Martys (7. April 2004)

Willst Du denn beide Betriebssyteme nutzen? Was genau hast Du vor?


----------



## pe-kar (7. April 2004)

*2. Festplatte*

Ich möchte einfach nur meine Kapazität erweitern, also auf beide Festplatten Win XP.


----------



## Martys (7. April 2004)

Es reicht, ein Betriebssytem aus, es muss nicht auf beiden Platten sein.


----------



## pe-kar (7. April 2004)

Also muss ich einfach die zweite Festplatte einbauen und fertig ?
Sorry aber ich bin leicht doof in der Sache


----------



## Cheris (7. April 2004)

Du musst sie einbauen und dann im Bios formatieren und aktivieren, so das sie von Windows beim Systemstart erkannt wird


----------



## server (7. April 2004)

*loL*
Nur so eine Frage, wie formatiert man eine Festplatte im BIOS?

Du musst du Festplatte in Windows formatieren!

Also, erstens Platte einbauen, Netzteil und IDE Kabel anstecken, darauf achten, dass das rote Kabel vom IDE Kabel auf der Seite der Platte ist, wo der Stromanschluss ist. Auch darauf achten, dass das Kabel richtig am Mainboard angeschlossen ist.

Dann Computer einschalten und Windows starten.

Im Windows dann folgendes machen:

Start - Einstellungen - Systemsteuerung - Verwaltung - Computerverwaltung - Datenträgerverwaltung

Dort solltest du dann zwei Festplatten sehen.
Eine, (die alte), welche blau markiert ist und eine, die schwarz markiert ist (die neue).
Rechtsklick, neue Partition erstellen.
Primäre Partition, gewünschte Größe einstellen.
Du kannst auch mehrere Partitionen auf einer Platte machen, schaut dann im Arbeitsplatz so aus, als hättest du mehrere Laufwerke.

Der Weg zur Datenträgerverwaltung kann bei deinem Windows etwas anders sein.

Nach der Partitionierung sollte die Platte unter Arbeitsplatz sichtbar sein und kann verwendet werden.


----------



## Cheris (7. April 2004)

Ich dachte das geht alles im Bios


----------



## server (7. April 2004)

nein.....soweit ich weiss, geht das im BIOS nicht.
Im Bios ist die Festplatte immer aufgelistet, egal ob sie partitioniert ist oder nicht.


----------



## Cheris (7. April 2004)

Ah ok du hast recht ich habe partionieren mit formatieren verwechselt, denn das müsste ja im Bios gehen wenn ich mich nicht schon wieder irre


----------



## Martys (8. April 2004)

Sorry, aber Du irrst schon wieder. Partitionieren entweder aus Windows oder in der DOS-Ebene mit FDISK.


----------



## melfoers (8. April 2004)

ok,
ist ein wenig durcheinander geworden.
Um die 2te HDD einzubauen, ist es am einfachsten sie einfach slave (Achtung Jumper) an einen IDE Port zu hängen. Dann das System starten und wie einer schon gesagt hat.
>>Start>>Programme>>Verwaltung>>Computerverwaltung ausführen.
Hier besteht die Möglichkeit die HDD zu partitionieren und zu formatieren.

Im BIOS sollte die Platte erkannt werden, ist eigentlich auf automatisch gestellt und solange man nicht wirklich weiß wie viele Zylinder bla. bla. usw ......... die Platte hat, ist diese Einstellung recht gut und sollte auch so bleiben.

Win hat ab und an schwierigkeiten in der Computerverwaltung eine Platte zu erkennen, wenn vorher schon ein OS installiert war. Dann, wenn sie wirklich nicht erkannt wird, mit einer DOS Startdisk das System Starten und mal sauber Formatieren.
Prob hierbei ist, wenn die erste Partition auf der ersten Platte C:/ als NTFS formatiert ist. Dann kann DOS diese mit den standard Dateien nicht erkennen. Und formatiert evtl. die falsche Platte.
Also Computerverwaltung ist der eleganteste und schnellste Weg um die HDD in das System zu integrieren, da hier alle HDDs grafisch dargestellt sind.

gruß
melfoers


----------



## pe-kar (8. April 2004)

Hey, danke dass ihr mir so gut und schnell geholfen habt, ich habe es so gemacht wie ihr geschrieben habt und jetzt klappt es. Vielen Dank. Hammer nett von euch dass ihr mit geholfen habt.


----------

